# Diesel cruze turbo failure/ dpf full/ now runs like sh**



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Here’s my diagnosis: Intercooler Air Inlet Hose and Intercooler Air Outlet Hose, P/N 95472183, 13247992, 22979688, 19420422.

Replace these and force another regen. All should be well after this.


----------



## Zdm_92 (5 mo ago)

Tomko said:


> Here’s my diagnosis: Intercooler Air Inlet Hose and Intercooler Air Outlet Hose, P/N 95472183, 13247992, 22979688, 19420422.
> 
> Replace these and force another regen. All should be well after this.


I l appreciate the quick response. I’m going to have the mechanic take a look at the intercooler hoses while he’s at it


----------



## Zdm_92 (5 mo ago)

Update, the inlet hose is special order and the dealer isn’t sure when id be able to get one. I did change the map sensor as the existing one had partially melted in the intake. I still get P0299 but it comes up much faster now. Not surprising, I’m amazed the old map sensor was producing a reading at all in the shape it was in. 
Any chance I could be losing boost somewhere else? I’m all for changing the intercooler hoses but this is my daily driver and waiting for them to become available is going to really complicate things for me. I’m showing anywhere from 7-8 psi boost under throttle. It’s clearly lacking power. And around 2-5 psi vacuum at idle. I’m assuming that part is relatively normal but I haven’t really seen anyones baseline boost numbers in my searches.


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

I always had a scan gauge to monitor regens and what not and at idle typically MAP was 14.7psi which is atmospheric pressure (or 0psig). The only time I had a vacuum (less than 14.7psi) was during regens otherwise it was always positive pressure IIRC.

Before replacing any more parts I would first visually check all the charge pipes/connections for any leaks from turbo to intake manifold. When I first got my car the charge pipe disconnected from the intake which resulted in underboost/dpf full/gutless pig. Check any rubber hoses leading in/out of the PCV system. Also check your air filter/MAF/intake pipe and make the filter is clean and there's no obvious blockage. Check the turbo solenoid and line going to the turbo, make sure they're connected correctly/not cracked, split or clogged. It is a VGT so I imagine if the vanes aren't being actuated then it might have trouble making boost.

I'm not familiar with any posts regarding a cracked intake manifold but you gotta be losing boost somewhere 🤔 also I'm not sure if the throttle valve or EGR would have any role in this, but it might be worth disassembling/cleaning them if you have a lot of miles.

You're definitely on the right forum though, there's a lot of really knowledgeable members here, especially with the gen1 diesel!


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

VGT actuator failure, vacuum leak, vacuum pump failure, or brake booster failure. Very common problem on high mileage diesels. Brakes may or may not be affected.

Leads to underboost. Looks like a turbo failure. Causes Regen failures.

Many people replace the turbo over this. Turbo is fine.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Zdm_92 said:


> Update, the inlet hose is special order and the dealer isn’t sure when id be able to get one. I did change the map sensor as the existing one had partially melted in the intake. I still get P0299 but it comes up much faster now. Not surprising, I’m amazed the old map sensor was producing a reading at all in the shape it was in.
> Any chance I could be losing boost somewhere else? I’m all for changing the intercooler hoses but this is my daily driver and waiting for them to become available is going to really complicate things for me. I’m showing anywhere from 7-8 psi boost under throttle. It’s clearly lacking power. And around 2-5 psi vacuum at idle. I’m assuming that part is relatively normal but I haven’t really seen anyones baseline boost numbers in my searches.


If I remember correctly, I was seeing boost numbers of 18-23psi when I watched the numbers on torque pro, and I've never seen it drop into vacuum. Checking the vacuum pump and lines, vgt actuator, and the vac lines from the actuator to the turbo are very good advice. Also if you have Torque, Gretio, or a scanner that can watch live data, watch the commanded and actual vane position for the vgt to see if it's actuating as commanded. If the throttle body can't open due to being clogged with soot or due to a mechanical failure, that would definitely cause underboost too. Showing vacuum at idle also seems to be a good reason to look into a throttle body problem. It seems like it would throw a code of its own if it wasn't performing as commanded, though.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

revjpeterson said:


> If I remember correctly, I was seeing boost numbers of 18-23psi when I watched the numbers on torque pro, and I've never seen it drop into vacuum. Checking the vacuum pump and lines, vgt actuator, and the vac lines from the actuator to the turbo are very good advice. Also if you have Torque, Gretio, or a scanner that can watch live data, watch the commanded and actual vane position for the vgt to see if it's actuating as commanded. If the throttle body can't open due to being clogged with soot or due to a mechanical failure, that would definitely cause underboost too. Showing vacuum at idle also seems to be a good reason to look into a throttle body problem. It seems like it would throw a code of its own if it wasn't performing as commanded, though.


I don't know how the CTD measure VGT position. It seems to be modelled somehow. So, I wouldn't fully trust it and would not expect a code.

edit: What I mean by this is the position sensor is the vacuum actuator itself. I have no idea how this works. Other newer diesels have a dedicated sensor and an electronically controlled actuator... But the Cruze has this vacuum monstrosity diaphragm system.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Snipesy said:


> I don't know how the CTD measure VGT position. It seems to be modelled somehow. So, I wouldn't fully trust it and would not expect a code.
> 
> edit: What I mean by this is the position sensor is the vacuum actuator itself. I have no idea how this works. Other newer diesels have a dedicated sensor and an electronically controlled actuator... But the Cruze has this vacuum monstrosity diaphragm system.


Yeah. I'm not sure how it senses command vs actual, but I do know that it has both PIDs, and they seem to read independently of one another.


----------



## Zdm_92 (5 mo ago)

Ok update time, intercooler hose that was leaking finally came in and is installed. Car is running fantastic! Like it did when I I bought it new in 2014. However, just about when I have all the monitors cleared (to be able to smog) I get the p2002 code. Soot count is low, readings seem fine for the Nox sensors. Is there a chance a sensor is responsible for this or is it definitely the DPF? At this point I don’t care what it takes to fix it I just need it to smog so I can sell it. I don’t think I’ll be able to trust it again after chasing this emissions circus around. Again any and all advice is appreciated. It’s hard to believe a car that runs this good can be rendered almost worthless by a rather unfortunate emissions system.


----------



## Benr321 (4 mo ago)

I'm having the same issues. Replaced the cracked intercooler hose, replaced EGM cooler hose, replaced MAP sensor. Car runs great, low soot ...still getting a P2002 code. I am hesitant to replace the DPF if it doesn't solve the problem.


----------



## Benr321 (4 mo ago)

Were you able to resolve the issue?


----------



## Zdm_92 (5 mo ago)

Nope. I had to wait on a nox sensor to come in, took 2 weeks. Nox position 2 finally gave all the way out. I also got the pressure sensor for the dpf to see if that resolves the P2002. The shop is currently changing the nox sensor and I’ll go from there. I’m just waiting to hear that I need the dpf, and that no dealer has one in California, and then wait 2-4 more weeks to hope for resolution. That’s been the story with each part so far. Starting to regret not investing in a gallon of gas and a pack of matches


----------



## Benr321 (4 mo ago)

Two cars in AZ have been waiting for 3 months for a dpf. No dealerships in the country have the dpf in stock. We'll just have to keep swinging!...I guess..


----------



## Zdm_92 (5 mo ago)

_Update_ 
Nox sensor replaced and car is still running fantastic. Dpf Pressure sensor changed too. Car relearns turbo position much faster now. CEL comes back on with a couple monitors left to clear… P2002. At this point I have to assume it’s the DPF. I’m just going to bite the bullet and change it if I can even find one. The car ls literally worthless to me right now because cause I can’t smog it, so the registration lapsed. So really, I can’t drive it. I can’t sell it here without a smog. As soon as it does pass assuming I can get a filter, I think I’m selling it to CarMax. I have no effort left to invest in this thing. My squarebody R10 has given me 250k trouble free miles in the same span I’ve owned this car and is more deserving of my blood, sweat, tears and paychecks.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Zdm_92 said:


> _Update_
> Nox sensor replaced and car is still running fantastic. Dpf Pressure sensor changed too. Car relearns turbo position much faster now. CEL comes back on with a couple monitors left to clear… P2002. At this point I have to assume it’s the DPF. I’m just going to bite the bullet and change it if I can even find one. The car ls literally worthless to me right now because cause I can’t smog it, so the registration lapsed. So really, I can’t drive it. I can’t sell it here without a smog. As soon as it does pass assuming I can get a filter, I think I’m selling it to CarMax. I have no effort left to invest in this thing. My squarebody R10 has given me 250k trouble free miles in the same span I’ve owned this car and is more deserving of my blood, sweat, tears and paychecks.


PMS.

No not the old woman thing.


----------



## Zdm_92 (5 mo ago)

this car is giving me PMS… the old woman thing. But by that I assume you mean the particulate matter sensor. You were dead on with the intercooler hose so your word is as good as any on this. It’s worth a shot


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Tomko said:


> Here’s my diagnosis: Intercooler Air Inlet Hose and Intercooler Air Outlet Hose, P/N 95472183, 13247992, 22979688, 19420422.
> 
> Replace these and force another regen. All should be well after this.


I tried getting an outlet from GM. I was told it was discontinued. And of course, no aftermarket


----------



## Zdm_92 (5 mo ago)

Just to update you guys… there is no update. There are no DPFs available. I’m trapped in smog jail. I have to take the car back to the dealer for a formal diagnosis and paperwork trail so that GM corporate can progress my case forward. Not that they will be able to do anything. They can’t even get them for the trucks right now so our more obscure little diesels aren’t even on the radar. On a related note- if any of you guys are in a state that doesn’t smog diesels and wants a super cheap cruze/great dpf bypass let me know lol.


----------



## Benr321 (4 mo ago)

I've had mine on order for 7 weeks now.


----------



## Zdm_92 (5 mo ago)

I spoke to the manager of the parts department today and he said I could pay for the part, and it being back ordered would mean it would be some kind of case I forget the exact terminology. But there’s 50 such cases already so assuming I wanted to pony up the 1500 I would be 51st in line. Hopefully you’re a lot further up the list


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Zdm_92 said:


> I spoke to the manager of the parts department today and he said I could pay for the part, and it being back ordered would mean it would be some kind of case I forget the exact terminology. But there’s 50 such cases already so assuming I wanted to pony up the 1500 I would be 51st in line. Hopefully you’re a lot further up the list


TBH unless there are chunks physically missing from the dpf it’s probably fine.


----------



## Zdm_92 (5 mo ago)

Snipesy said:


> TBH unless there are chunks physically missing from the dpf it’s probably fine.


I’m inclined to agree, but 2 independent mechanics and 2 dealers now are adamant it’s the dpf because it’s consistently throwing the p2002 code. They swear they’ve checked all the hoses, and I’ve replaced all the sensors at this point so they’re certain that is the fix. I can’t find a crack on the thing so I’m at a loss. I’m in the middle of building a house so I won’t have time to tear into it myself for a while. But I have a feeling it’s something else and I just can’t figure it out


----------



## JettatoCruze (Mar 10, 2019)

Sorry to hear about your luck. Reading this **** and the current issues I'm having with this car- along with the previous emissions systems issues I've had with this car is why GM will never get another dime from me. I wonder if I'll be in the same boat to get a turbo? Die in Hell GM.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

JettatoCruze said:


> Sorry to hear about your luck. Reading this **** and the current issues I'm having with this car- along with the previous emissions systems issues I've had with this car is why GM will never get another dime from me. I wonder if I'll be in the same boat to get a turbo? Die in Hell GM.


Ahh yes, because _only_ GM vehicles are subject to issues like this.

There _totally_ aren't supply chain issues literally *everywhere* right now.

Not.


----------



## Cruz Rivera (2 mo ago)

Zdm_92 said:


> Nope. I had to wait on a nox sensor to come in, took 2 weeks. Nox position 2 finally gave all the way out. I also got the pressure sensor for the dpf to see if that resolves the P2002. The shop is currently changing the nox sensor and I’ll go from there. I’m just waiting to hear that I need the dpf, and that no dealer has one in California, and then wait 2-4 more weeks to hope for resolution. That’s been the story with each part so far. Starting to regret not investing in a gallon of gas and a pack of matches


 Try a Re gen first? Buy a foxwell scan tool, maybe on Amazon, so if it doesn't work for you, you can return it, but get the one that is able to do re gen. Better to do re gen before new dpf.


----------



## Zdm_92 (5 mo ago)

Cruz Rivera said:


> Try a Re gen first? Buy a foxwell scan tool, maybe on Amazon, so if it doesn't work for you, you can return it, but get the one that is able to do re gen. Better to do re gen before new dpf.


I’ve done multiple regens via Gretio at various stages and after other sensor changes. So far no luck but no harm in trying it again.


----------



## Benr321 (4 mo ago)

I did a soot test on mine. I'm convinced that the dpf is cracked.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Zdm_92 said:


> I spoke to the manager of the parts department today and he said I could pay for the part, and it being back ordered would mean it would be some kind of case I forget the exact terminology. But there’s 50 such cases already so assuming I wanted to pony up the 1500 I would be 51st in line. Hopefully you’re a lot further up the list


If you're interested in purchasing a working used DPF, check your private messages.


----------



## Zdm_92 (5 mo ago)

Update, took it to dealer for formal diagnosis and they did the soot test and confirmed bad dpf. Also confirmed there are 52 cases already for this. He also mentioned there was 170+ and counting cases for DPFs for the 2500 trucks. 71 of which will never get their filters because the factory they were produced in closed for good during Covid. 
I currently am waiting for a return call from the California smog ref office. Since the DPF is also the cat, the process is that they attempt to track it down. And when they can’t find it they can then exempt me for smog purposes due to an unavailable part. That’s my last hope before I sell it out of state or part it out


----------



## Benr321 (4 mo ago)

How long is the exemption good for?


----------



## Zdm_92 (5 mo ago)

Update, smog ref called me back. He confirmed the parts are not available and walked me through the process so for you Cali members in DPF purgatory here’s how it’ll go. 
1) Call the 800 number for the smog ref
2) follow the prompts and let them know the part you are trying to find is a catylic converter ( this bypasses a wasted step of calling another number and them trying to find the part first)
3) ref will call you back from a no caller ID number 2 weeks later and confirm they are not available. 
4) he will give you a list of docs to include in an email that he will provide you. 
-1) renewal notice/pink slip/incomplete reg.
-2) copy of failed smog.
-3) formal diagnosis of DPF failure. The smog is supposed to be dated before the diagnosis.

He said after that he can grant me the exemption. I’m assuming it’s a 2 year. And I won’t be able to sell the car in state but I’ll be road legal.


----------



## Benr321 (4 mo ago)

Does your car take a little extra cranking to start since the DPF went bad?


----------



## Zdm_92 (5 mo ago)

No, but mine had been doing that for a while. Weirdly, changing the Map sensor seemed to get it back to normal. That isn’t why I changed the map sensor- I just noticed the correlation when it happened.


----------



## Zdm_92 (5 mo ago)

Update

wasn’t able to get the ref exception because somehow the case I made with GM led to them finding & sending a DPF to my local dealer. DPF was replaced. Drove it past 3 days to get the monitors cleared to smog again.

check engine light comes back on: P2002

When I took it to them, they refused to acknowledge that it could be anything other than the DPF. So now I am $2k poorer and that much more bitter and not only do I still not have a street legal car, but the smog ref won’t grant me an exemption for the unavailable part because it was indeed available. something else is causing the P2002 and no one seems interested in actually figuring out what. 

the car runs amazing. As good or better than the day I drove it off the lot, it’s ridiculous. I almost wish I had a smog exempt mini truck or something to swap the motor into.


----------



## Detrious (Jul 5, 2017)

Snipsey should know for sure if this is a thing on this car but I wonder if they reset the DPF in the computer. I'm pretty sure I remember seeing that option in gretio, I know when I have to have a DPF cleaned or replaced on something heavy duty I have to tell the ECM it's been done. 

If that is a thing for this car then check the invoice and see if they documented that it was done. The ECM might still think the filter is full.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Detrious said:


> Snipsey should know for sure if this is a thing on this car but I wonder if they reset the DPF in the computer. I'm pretty sure I remember seeing that option in gretio, I know when I have to have a DPF cleaned or replaced on something heavy duty I have to tell the ECM it's been done.
> 
> If that is a thing for this car then check the invoice and see if they documented that it was done. The ECM might still think the filter is full.


There are various resets….. They don’t really do anything.


----------



## Detrious (Jul 5, 2017)

Snipesy said:


> There are various resets….. They don’t really do anything.


I'm guessing GM doesn't track accumulated ash then? Maybe it isn't a light duty thing.

Detroit/MB will track it and start throwing codes at a certain point. International tracks it but most of them break before it gets to that point lol


----------



## Zdm_92 (5 mo ago)

Mechanic has had the car all week. Can’t figure out what is wrong and is giving up, he needs the space in the shop & wants me to pick it up. I may just be out of options


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Detrious said:


> I'm guessing GM doesn't track accumulated ash then? Maybe it isn't a light duty thing.
> 
> Detroit/MB will track it and start throwing codes at a certain point. International tracks it but most of them break before it gets to that point lol


No. It would be kinda pointless. The profile of the DPF makes it impossible to service without welding.


----------



## Benr321 (4 mo ago)

Someone just posted a DPF pulled off a car for $1500... It looks to me like it was cut and welded back together but I can't tell for sure


----------



## Detrious (Jul 5, 2017)

It may have been cleaned, some International DPFs look like this and they must be cut open to either be cleaned or remaned. It maybe could have been gutted also.


----------

